# What I've ate today



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi guys, I posted a lengthy post in the journal section but think that was probably the wrong place to start off. Anyway all my bg info is there is anyone wants to check it out.

However after reading Mr L's post regarding an ectomorph's diet I thought I'd post my diet to get some feed back.

I'm 6 foot

11st 10lbs

29 years

I'm doing a pretty standart 4 day split.

This is now the start of my 4th week back to the gym and I've already put on 6lbs. I know I can get to 12 1/2stone easy but usually plateau there.

This is what I've eaten/plan to eat today:

--------------

8.15: 150g oats - 200ml milk - 20g whey

9.30: 200ml low-fat yogurt - cereal bar

10.30: 30g whey - 200ml milk

11.45: 150g turkey breast - wholemeal wrap - 1 cheese slice - 1 tbsp low-fat mayo - loads of home made tomato salsa

1.00: Tin of tuna - 1/2 tin of veg soup

4.00: (as 11.45)

5.30 Pre workout: 30g whey with water

WORKOUT

7.00: 30g whey with water - banana

8.00: 200g steak - 200g potatoes - veg

11.00: 150g cottage cheese

--------------

I estimate that (very roughly) to be 250g protein, 180g carbs, 15g fat. This is a typical day but it does vary depending on what I cook at the weekend ready for the week.

I'll share the odd bottle of wine with the gf a few times a week and a few pints at the weekend. I also don't sweat over the odd chocolate biscuit or cheat meal as I think that is pretty clean.

My goal is to surpass my previous heaviest weight of 13-13.5st and keep my body fat lowish. I know I'll never be a 19 stone beast but recon 14 is achievable.

I'm guessing that I'm going to get told to eat more cals and fats..?


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

I think you guessed right mate. I'm sure alot on here would suggest seriously upping fats.

I'm about the same height/weight as you and I'm on 260 carbs, 260 pro, 130 fats and I've lost a kilo this week!!! :lol:


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

150g of oats? how can u eat that much?


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

Ive had good results adding more fats and way upping protein

so spoon of olive oil with every shake

double the amount of whey in every shake

you should work out how many calories your taking in as well if your bulking


----------



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

Ash_87 said:


> 150g of oats? how can u eat that much?


cooked maybe? i cant that much uncooked either lol


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

must be a typo. 150g oats with only 200ml milk must turn out like concrete. :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cliff said:


> must be a typo. 150g oats with only 200ml milk must turn out like concrete. :lol:


Ha yeah, was meant to say 50g... just the one bowl for me, not the three thanks lol.

I'm not religious about the fat or anything, just the way it worked out today, ended up more anyway... had rosties instead of boiled pots and garlic bread 

Scales showed another 2lbs today in the gym, so that's 8lbs in 3.5weeks.

Did your body fat noticeably increase Roco from upping the fat?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I eat 150g oats uncooked with milk.


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Ha yeah, was meant to say 50g... just the one bowl for me, not the three thanks lol.
> 
> I'm not religious about the fat or anything, just the way it worked out today, ended up more anyway... had rosties instead of boiled pots and garlic bread
> 
> ...


no not at all mate with having higher healthy fats i can lower carbs which makes me much less bloated. i get fat easy on high carbs, but your carbs seem pretty low as it is id up those too


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Roco said:


> no not at all mate with having higher healthy fats i can lower carbs which makes me much less bloated. i get fat easy on high carbs, but your carbs seem pretty low as it is id up those too


Interesting... I'll defo give that a shot, maybe wait for my gains slowdown in a couple of weeks though. It's possibly why I've plateaued before at 12.5-13 st before.

I'll also swap my post workout shake for a proper one as opposed to just whey, like Recovery XS from myprotein, that'll be an extra 50g of carbs in one go.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Ha yeah, was meant to say 50g... just the one bowl for me, not the three thanks lol.


I have three a day of 50g. :ban:

Morning, before workout and after. :thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Right, added up exactly what I've had today using myfitnesspal.com (quite good btw, even has MyProtein products pre-loaded):

Calories: 2865

Carbs: 307

Fats: 45

Protein: 304

How does that look?

As I've said above, I'm 11st 12lbs (up from 11st 4lbs 3-4 weeks ago on a similar diet). My body fat has certainly not gone up, if anything down.

Also out of interest, roughly what sort of weight would that diet maintain?


----------

